# Interesting box



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Any ideas as to how this lid was routed?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

After logging in I saw the thumbnail at the bottom of the page, expanded it and studied it for several minutes, and still having no idea how it was made, I opened the post fully expecting you to have a full explanation. Gene, you've disappointed an old man!


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm sorry, Harry. I didn't mean to imply that I knew. I was really interested in just how it was routed. The middle section almost surely is routed. Note the straight sides. Possibly the rest was carved?
Interesting jigs if it were all routed.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Heres another view, but it doesn't show any more of the top.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gene

Looks like a band saw box and not done with the router 

=========


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Gene
> 
> Looks like a band saw box and not done with the router
> 
> =========


Bob, I was thinking (bad habit of mine...get's me in trouble:'() that the top was routed....at least a portion.
Gene


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Gene,

On paper, one way to draw a spiral is to use a non-stretchy string as a compass with a cylinder as the center post. As the pencil circles the cylinder, the string winds / unwinds from the post and the radius changes. The larger the diameter of the post, the quicker the spiral diameter changes. I don't know how or if this could translate to cutting one with a router. I'll leave this to the guru's here to let us know how/if it can be done.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gene

Looks like a band saw box with a hand carved top, note the small gap in the cir. 
I don't think you would see that with the router job.. 

========


======


Gene Howe said:


> Bob, I was thinking (bad habit of mine...get's me in trouble:'() that the top was routed....at least a portion.
> Gene


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I think you're right, Bob. Cut the spiral top with the BS, carve/sand the top and glue it back together. Doable, alright.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

BobJ:

I'm with you -- it's a bandsaw box, not a router job. 

Would you cut the spiral, force the middle up, plane the top and then let the wood return to its non-stressed state?

Cassandra


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Gene Howe said:


> Any ideas as to how this lid was routed?



If any one finds out, can they let me know.

A beautiful nautalis?

James


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Gene, do you have the box, if not, where did the photos. come from.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Harry,
Not mine. Someone posted it on another forum (Lumberjocks) asking if anyone knew how it was done. No one there could figure it out. It wasn't the poster's box either. 
To my knowledge, it wasn't ever attributed to a maker. Wish I knew who made it.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Very carefully.


----------



## Lemuzz (Jul 25, 2008)

jw2170 said:


> if any one finds out, can they let me know.
> 
> A beautiful nautalis?
> 
> James


cnc?


----------

